# LOS ANGELES | The Lucas Museum of Narrative Art | 35m | 115ft | 5 fl | T/O



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Current state of the project, courtesy of photographer Hunter Kerhart:

Lucas Museum of Narrative Art by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Lucas Museum of Narrative Art by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Lucas Museum of Narrative Art by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Again another update from photographer Hunter Kerhart, this time via Facebook:











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1726416057442694&type=3&theater&ifg=1


The most completed part of the project far seems to be the foundation for the southern end away from camera. That will be the main underground parking garage, for both the museum and Exposition Park (especially USC football games.) As a quick reminder here's a rendering from roughly the same angle :cheers::


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

As always, another interesting post. I had forgotten how much adjacent green space was also being put in. Hopefully, the Lucas will keep the area alive.


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

[/QUOTE]

This is from a couple of weeks ago but, here ya go...


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucas Museum of Narrative Art by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr

Lucas Museum of Narrative Art by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


In the second photo it looks like the base of a crane has been installed! Exciting stuff :cheers:


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

Beautiful shots with the dark clouds. Can't wait get back out there sometime next month.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

New drone video tour of the site by the always awesome (and previous commenter!) John Kay :cheers:


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

The site now has a massive crane installed, similar in size to the Coliseum next door.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

This is absolutely gorgeous, there's even a waterfall involved, great project.


----------



## ADAMASTOR01 (Jul 12, 2018)

...Even a waterfall...lol! we,Angelenos are gonna be gratified by some tropical like trashitecture!
Is not Zaha Hadid who wants;Chinese architects should gift North Korea or Kazakhstan with their childish designs!
That thing is an insult to its magnificent neighbour The Los Angeles Coliseum.
Just my two cents!(i respect people who think differently of course!  )


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

ADAMASTOR01 said:


> (i respect people who think differently of course!  )



You sure do, for instance BLACK DAHLIA who liked every second post on the first page.
Or John Dee with whom you share radical differences in almost every thread.
But I strongly believe you respect both of them equally.


----------



## ADAMASTOR01 (Jul 12, 2018)

...Seems like you LOVE Elisabeth Short!!.. 
Yeah!...i respect everybody!...even pedantic ignorants from the Balkan country side!


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

You sure do. It's not just respect, there's gotta be love involved.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

JohnKay75 said:


> The site now has a massive crane installed, similar in size to the Coliseum next door.


Yep sure is! Here are some new photos via photographer Hunter Kerhart :cheers:


Lucas Museum by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Lucas Museum by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Lucas Museum by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Good long read in Vanity Fair about the saga behind the Lucas Museum, and how it ended up in LA after being pushed out of San Francisco and Chicago:










George Lucas Strikes Back: Inside the Fight to Build the Lucas Museum



> There are a number of reasons why movie directors do not generally go around establishing museums. It is not only because most of them do not own enough artworks to put into them or have enough money to start new careers as philanthropists. If you direct movies for a living, you are accustomed to controlling just about everything that comes across your field of vision. But if you decide to build a museum, you can control very little, as George Lucas—who has plenty of art, and plenty of money—has discovered over the past several years. His quest to donate more than a billion dollars’ worth of art and architecture in the form of a brand-new public museum containing the bulk of his collection of paintings, drawings, and film memorabilia was turned down in San Francisco, driven away by opponents in Chicago, proposed again for a different location in San Francisco, and finally, last year, approved for a site in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> The project, which is now officially named the Lucas Museum of Narrative Art but, given its history, might just as well be called the Flying Dutchman, will take the form of a dramatic, swooping, cloud-like structure designed by the Chinese architect Ma Yansong, in Exposition Park, adjacent to the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum.



https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/07/george-lucas-museum-los-angeles


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> Good long read in Variety about the saga behind the Lucas Museum, and how it ended up in LA after being pushed out of San Francisco and Chicago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although very similar, there is still a subtle difference in tone between Variety and Vanity Fair. Especially in the use of the word "boffo". :lol:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh no! How embarrassing.... :bash: fixed thanks!


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

Flew my drone around the project today. There are now two, twin tower cranes on site.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

New drone video from JohnKay ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Stan-nec (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome looking building. :cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucas Museum of Narrative Art, Construction Progress by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Lucas Museum of Narrative Art, Construction Progress by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## lakwatsa (Dec 29, 2015)

This certainly is going to be a major landmark. A natural beauty and attempt at attaining it without the awkward look


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

John Kay is back with his latest aerial tour video of the Lucas Museum construction site. :cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucas Museum by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Lucas Museum by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Lucas Museum by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

[/QUOTE


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

There will be underground parking for this and the Stadium right?


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Riley1066 said:


> There will be underground parking for this and the Stadium right?


Yes. I believe 4 levels of parking, maybe 2000 spots. But parking will continue to be an issue in the area when there is a large event at the Coliseum, which is at least 5 Saturdays per year.


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*America's Wealthiest Celebrities 2018: George Lucas Leads Kylie Jenner, Jay-Z With $5.4 Billion Net Worth*



> Star Wars creator George Lucas leads this year's ranking of America's richest celebrities with a net worth of $5.4 billion thanks largely to the fortune he pocketed when his Lucasfilm production company sold to Disney for $4.1 billion in 2012.
> 
> He edges fellow filmmaker Steven Spielberg (No. 2; $3.7 billion) and media mogul Oprah (No. 3; $2.8 billion)
> 
> ...


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Hudson11 said:


> *America's Wealthiest Celebrities 2018: George Lucas Leads Kylie Jenner, Jay-Z With $5.4 Billion Net Worth*


In what way is James Patterson a bigger celebrity than Elon Musk, Mark Cuban, Donald Trump, Mark Zuckerberg, Bill Gates or Steve Ballmer, among others? What they really mean is "richest people loosely connected to the arts or employed in businesses employing artists".

Otherwise, good to see that George has the funds to finish the construction. :lol:


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

^^ Latest video from John Kay. :cheers: Looks like the parking structure is almost finished!


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Just an FYI; the roof of the parking structure is not going to be used for cars, hence the undulating surface. The whole thing will actually be under landscaping and be an extension of the entire museum's grounds :cheers::


----------



## keni3861 (Apr 27, 2019)

After a year of planning and three proposed cities, filmmaker George Lucas’s forthcoming Lucas Museum of Narrative Art finally broke ground last month in anticipation of its 2022 opening.

It’s an exciting time for the Lucas Museum, which for years was shunted between San Francisco and Chicago—where local activists fought the project tooth and nail—before finally landing in Los Angeles in January of 2017. The museum will be located in Exposition Park, which is already home to the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, the California Science Center, and the Natural History Museum of Los Angeles County.

Last week the museum announced that it had purchased Norman Rockwell’s painting Shuffleton’s Barbershop (1959), one of 40 works being controversially deaccessioned by Massachusett’s cash-strapped Berkshire Museum. The sale is likely only the first of many high-profile acquisitions by the institution.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

JohnKay is back with his latest great drone video! :cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

My question regarding construction is: will the parking garage be ready in time for football season? Hopefully! will do a lot to alleviate parking problems during Rams/Trojans games (though really at this point nothing beats taking the Expo line down to Exposition Park, it really is the best way to get down there.)


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

aquamaroon said:


> My question regarding construction is: will the parking garage be ready in time for football season? Hopefully! will do a lot to alleviate parking problems during Rams/Trojans games (though really at this point nothing beats taking the Expo line down to Exposition Park, it really is the best way to get down there.)


Good question-from what I've read it's pretty much completed. I'll try to reach out to LA Coliseum's Twitter feed they should be able to provide an answer.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Latest video from JohnKay:


----------

